# Dyno results



## ACR (Nov 28, 2006)

Has anyone actually done any before and after testing with a header/highfow cat on the dyno. To be even more specific, on a bone stock GTO. In the one day that I've owned this car, it's the one thing I can see myself doing soon. I've read the threads about the Stainless Works headers as well as the Kooks and I went to the SLP website. SLP claims a very realistic 15 rwhp gain. The thread I read about the fit up problems on the Kooks really turned me off. I'm looking for an increase in HP and Torque across the board, not a huge loss of torque on the bottom for a small increase of HP on top. Actual Dyno charts would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I gained a whole bunch, like 44rwhp (05 6-speed), but that was in conjunction with a dyno tune. As far as problems with Kooks, none here. I did not turn the wrenches, so that may be why I have no problems.


----------

